# Intellij und TypeScript



## Panda9296 (22. Dez 2020)

Hi und zwar hab ich die ultimate Edition von intellij(hab sie so bekommen) und naja ich habe da jetzt eine typescript-Datei angelegt und trotzdem habe ich das Problem, dass ich sie so nicht starten kann. Ich habe definitiv das richtige Verzeichnis und alles ausgewählt.
Ich habe das überprüft, indem ich im selben Ordner eine js datei angelegt habe... hat das irgendwelche Gründe?

```
"C:\Program Files\nodejs\node.exe" --require ts-node/register C:/Users/migue/Desktop/JavaScriptTestProject/typeScript/test.tsx
internal/modules/cjs/loader.js:1083
  throw err;
  ^

Error: Cannot find module 'ts-node/register'
Require stack:
- internal/preload
?[90m    at Function.Module._resolveFilename (internal/modules/cjs/loader.js:1080:15)?[39m
?[90m    at Function.Module._load (internal/modules/cjs/loader.js:923:27)?[39m
?[90m    at Module.require (internal/modules/cjs/loader.js:1140:19)?[39m
?[90m    at Module._preloadModules (internal/modules/cjs/loader.js:1397:12)?[39m
?[90m    at loadPreloadModules (internal/bootstrap/pre_execution.js:446:5)?[39m
?[90m    at prepareMainThreadExecution (internal/bootstrap/pre_execution.js:74:3)?[39m
?[90m    at internal/main/run_main_module.js:7:1?[39m {
  code: ?[32m'MODULE_NOT_FOUND'?[39m,
  requireStack: [ ?[32m'internal/preload'?[39m ]
}

Process finished with exit code 1
```


----------

